
Boxie, the story gathering robot - DanBC
http://boxie.media.mit.edu/
======
tsunamifury
As a former journalist, I found the camera to be a constant source of
problems, immediately inhibiting my subjects from opening up.

I had never appreciated the power of anthropomorphizing the capture device to
help people interact directly with it.

~~~
cpeterso
Documentary filmmaker Errol Morris' (creepy) solution to the camera problem is
his (patent pending) _Interrotron_. Something like a cross between a
teleprompter and a two-way mirror, the Interrotron lets the interviewee watch
the interviewer's face while talking into the camera.

[http://www.errolmorris.com/content/eyecontact/interrotron.ht...](http://www.errolmorris.com/content/eyecontact/interrotron.html)

Diagram:
[http://www.whiterabbitdesigncompany.com/Miscellaneous/images...](http://www.whiterabbitdesigncompany.com/Miscellaneous/images/Interrotron.html)

~~~
stfu
Quite some time ago I went through Morris' first person interview series. Very
interesting stuff but also very odd characters. Especially the Murray Richman
episode stuck with me as one of the very view interviews that I still can
remember years after watching it.

------
f4stjack
"Untitled document" as title... way to go. :/

Still a cute robot collects stories... unbelieveably cool!

~~~
cpeterso
> _"Untitled document" as title... way to go. :/_

It's an artistic statement! ;)

------
jasondrowley
It's really interesting to see people engage with an inanimate object as if it
were a person. I think it's the adorable voice and the "face" (such as it is)
which does it.

